# Bark Control Collar



## alimaciel (Oct 27, 2007)

Hello everyone...

I am looking to get Daisy a bark control collar... She starts barking at the littlest noises... can you recommend one? She is only 5 lbs....

Thanks!!!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> Hello everyone...
> 
> I am looking to get Daisy a bark control collar... She starts barking at the littlest noises... can you recommend one? She is only 5 lbs....
> 
> Thanks!!![/B]



One question? Why???? I would never put a bark collar on a Maltese! I bought one for my Bull Terrier (60lbs of muscle) and could never use it on him after I tried it out on myself. Do you know it's an electrical shock that goes thru that collar? If you are really set on one you should use the mist collar that sprays a water mist on the dog when they bark. I have used a peanut can with coins in it to deter barking when I walk them outside. Everytime Cody barks for no reason I shake the can and he stops because of the noise and he focuses on me and not what he was barking at.

Good Luck


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I was advised by a dog trainer at Petsmart to never put a bark collar on any dog under 10 lbs because the shock could stop their heart.
I think if you must use anything the mist collar is far safer for your little one.
There are new bark collars out that don't cause a shock, they vibrate, Petsafe makes them but they are useless on our tiny Maltese because you cannot keep them in the correct position to work effectively due to their tiny neck size, they just slide around and don't work at all. This was told to me by my vet.
I know what you are going through, we have two barkers and it's really hard to stop them, but I will not resort to the shock collar.
This may make you laugh but what I have found to be very effective is, now don't laugh but one day I got so tired of Koko's constant yapping I picked him up while he was carrying on and put him in the hall closet and closed the door. He was very quiet in there, I asked him if he was going to keep quiet, no reply, then I asked if he wanted to come out, he did a little woof. I opened the door and he came out after a couple minutes in solitary confinement and he didn't yap for hours after that. Now all I say is " ya wanna go in the closet?" and it goes quiet, even though I didn't put Scooby in there he sure got the message too :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

> I was advised by a dog trainer at Petsmart to never put a bark collar on any dog under 10 lbs because the shock could stop their heart.
> I think if you must use anything the mist collar is far safer for your little one.
> There are new bark collars out that don't cause a shock, they vibrate, Petsafe makes them but they are useless on our tiny Maltese because you cannot keep them in the correct position to work effectively due to their tiny neck size, they just slide around and don't work at all. This was told to me by my vet.
> I know what you are going through, we have two barkers and it's really hard to stop them, but I will not resort to the shock collar.
> This may make you laugh but what I have found to be very effective is, now don't laugh but one day I got so tired of Koko's constant yapping I picked him up while he was carrying on and put him in the hall closet and closed the door. He was very quiet in there, I asked him if he was going to keep quiet, no reply, then I asked if he wanted to come out, he did a little woof. I opened the door and he came out after a couple minutes in solitary confinement and he didn't yap for hours after that. Now all I say is " ya wanna go in the closet?" and it goes quiet, even though I didn't put Scooby in there he sure got the message too :HistericalSmiley:[/B]



Lol, i might try that with Chloe that girl will not stop barking to save her life. I'm surprised she doesn't have laryngitis (sp). :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

They also make Citronella Spray collars. When the dog barks it sets it off.

I don't know if they are safe for Maltese, but I don't see why not
Here's the first link I found when I googled:
Citronella Collar

I'd read it more, but I don't have time right now! 

EDIT TO ADD: It says at least 6 lbs and 6 months for this one... maybe there's a different one out there that is smaller!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh, please don't get a bark collar! rayer:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I believe there is a citronella collar out that says for dogs 5 lbs and up. I would not use an electronic collar on a Maltese. 

Best yet would be to train your dog to perform an alternative behavior (ie hear a noise, come sit for a cookie).


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> I believe there is a citronella collar out that says for dogs 5 lbs and up. I would not use an electronic collar on a Maltese.
> 
> Best yet would be to train your dog to perform an alternative behavior (ie hear a noise, come sit for a cookie).[/B]


YES!! I'm doing it right!! I've just started doing this a few months ago when a new neighbor moved in. We have adjoining back yards and they have a dog. My 2 go CRAZY when their dog is in what they see as "their" back yard. So we've been doing the sit and down for a cookie when the dog comes out and it is working beautifully. I'm attaching the command "no bark" to it so hopefully one day all I'll have to do is say "no bark", they will sit and be quiet and then I will give them a cookie!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I let Jax out on the balcony (I live in an apt complex). And when people walk by with their dogs he likes to bark.

I always make him come inside and I shut the door. He doesn't like that, so he knows to be quiet and he can stay 
outside, because as soon as he's quiet I open the door back up for him.

The trainer I go to recommended the citronella collar for the times when Jax will just come up to me and bark
and bark and bark until I play with him! If I give him attention then he's getting what he wants, so she said I 
could squirt him with a water bottle, get the citronella collar, or somehow get him to be quiet for a second, then 
I decided we can go play. She said the collar would work good for that situation b/c then he barks, doesn't get
ANY attention from me and gets a very annoying spray! I haven't bought one, and probably won't. I just have
him lay down as soon as he barks at me, he gets quiet (for about a second) and that's when we go play!

Luckily those are really the only 2 times he barks, when someone is outside by HIS balcony and when he 
wants me to play with him :wub:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I highly recommend the CAN OF DEATH (dun, dun, duuuunnn)! It's a soda can with some pennies inside. Whenever Miss Noisypants won't shut her yapper, I shake the can and she shuts right up! Plus, it only cost me 10 cents (the ten pennies that are inside).

Josie says: Yeah, she's serious about the CAN! I know I gotta shut my piehole when she gets that thingy out!


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

LOL on the closet thing...I personally don't see a thing wrong with it. Every dog, like a child, is different and responds to different methods of discipline. Hey...it worked & I don't suppose he is suffering form any post-traumatic syndrome from it. Tough-love sometimes does a world of wonder!!!!!

The bark collar doesn't sound like a good idea either....I agree..the mist collar might work. Good Luck!!!!!


----------



## kaebonz (Dec 5, 2007)

Ohhh, the bark collar. My Pixie is a yapper, just loves to hear herself. After much research I bought a high end citronella collar that was supposed to fit all dogs, even small ones. It is still kind of bulky though. Even though I was worried because the thing seemed as big as her head, she did not seemed weighted down at all by thing. Problem is the sensor would not stay against her throat in the right position. So finally I used a tighter collar to get it to stay snug which worried me as well. Still did not seem to bother her though, but then it never went off either. Now, we tested this collar on my 13 pound yorkie and it works great but eveidently the very high pitched, small throated yap of my barely 4 pound Maltese does not put off enough vibration to set the thing off. 

I have also invested in one that makes an ultrasonic and audible noise, again, no luck with that either. In fact it did not really work on my yorkie either, except when he shook his head, hmmm. So then I was going to get a stationary ultrasonic unit but after reading all the reviews, I think I will save my money. I have a handheld ultrasonic device and just kept it with my at all times for a while and used it with the voice command "no bark" and the yapping is down to a much more manageable level. Usually the voice command is enough now. The rattle can would have the same effect I am sure. Fortunatly I am home all day though and her barking was excitement based and not nuisance or anxiety based so that helped. Good luck!!!!


----------



## lavnderNbeni (Jun 29, 2008)

got beni the citronella spray collar in may....it works great....the only problem is is that he knows when the collar is off he can bark and also he saw a skunk the other day and went crazy. he would bark and get sprayed and get freaked out and then bark again because of the crazy skunk...that's the only time i've been unhappy with the bark collar situation


----------

